

Show HN: Documentation made easy - dasmakas
http://www.docjitsu.net/

======
spdustin
No actual information on the page, and I have to give you my e-mail address to
get more? No privacy policy? No "about us" or contact info linked from your
copyright footer? Copyrighted by who?

So many red flags.

~~~
dasmakas
We are actually starting all this, thanks for your feedback. We also managed
to correct some of the issues you pointed out. We hope to have you testing the
software soon :)

------
fventura
"Whenever some of your artifacts change, Docjitsu can track the change and
notify that maybe your documentation is out-dated."

How do you expect to do this? Isn't this too intrusive? I don't want to be
forced to update stuff I didn't change.

~~~
dasmakas
You can define how and when you want to be requested to update the
documentation. If no changes are needed you can just say that it is ok as is.

------
dasmakas
Hi there. Would you be interested on a framework that easily allows you to
write and maintain software documentation? Something that serves as a bridge
between documentation and system artifacts (code, database, filesystem, etc).

------
froxo
Need this so much!! Have someone tried it?

~~~
dlittleb
*has anyone

I haven't tried it, nor anything like it. It's great to know something like
this exists, I SO want that!

------
mnobrega
Anybody tried it? How does it work?

~~~
somidscr21
Doesn't seem to exist yet. Got excited as documentation is a pain, buuut
there's nothing at the link. You give them your email address and
then...nothing. No info, no download. Not sure what's going on.

